# Posted to Ottawa Thread



## Inverted (7 Mar 2017)

There are all encompassing threads for postings to Winnipeg, Cold Lake, Petawawa, but I'm surprised there is nothing for Ottawa...so here we go (Mods, if my search skills have failed and there is an Ottawa thread please move this and feel free to kick me out). 

I've finally been sucked in by the Ottawa vortex and will be moving the family there this summer. Working downtown initially but expect to relocate to the Carling Campus as part of the Phase II move (whenever that happens); so we're looking primarily in Kanata, with Barrhaven and Riverside South as other options. Looking in all three areas is a bit daunting so we want to rank some of the schools in order to narrow down our search.

So looking for advice from those who live/have lived in the aforementioned areas: any comments on french-immersion elementary schools? I've read the Fraser Institutes rankings but feel they only tell half the story; what are the teachers like? What kind of extracurriculars do they have (my oldest wants to start competing in track and field)? How is the school culture? Etc...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dapaterson (8 Mar 2017)

Lots of Qs come to mind - what age are the kids?  (Because kids outgrow schools almost as fast as they outgrow shoes).   What interests outside school do they have?  What sort of amenities do you & your significant other feel are important to have close by (recreation etc)?  Does your SO have a career that has to be considered?

What do you consider to be a reasonable commute?  What sort of commute do you prefer - driving, transit, biking, jogging, etc?

I know nothing of schools, but there are other pieces to the puzzle as well - a perfect school in an area you hate with nothing else going for it is probably not as good an option as an acceptable school in an areas you'll enjoy living.

Finally, the move to the Carling Campus is going to disrupt some of the traditional military neighbourhoods (Hello, Orleans, I'm talking to you) and the associated availability of houses from other military families that are posted out, so there may not be as much availability on the areas you want, due to competition from other military movers.  Be ready for some frustration.


----------



## IceBlue (8 Mar 2017)

Rumour is that I am going there this summer too, so I'll be watching this thread.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OttCap (8 Mar 2017)

Life long Ottawa resident here, starting with the CF next week, I most certainly will not be posted to Ottawa but perhaps I can answer a few questions about the city. 

I live in Kanata, the commute to downtown is brutal during the winter (over an hour on average). In the summer for some reason, it's under 45 mins and pretty good. Kanata and Stittsville are poorly serviced by bus if you don't have a car. Barrhaven has better bus service. 

I used to live in Greely which is south of Riverside south, both are fairly easy commutes to downtown, about 30 mins, but limited in other nearby things. 

If you get moved to Carling campus, Kanata and Stittsville are great areas to move to. Lots of parks, amenities, but a typical suburban area with lots of retail and commuting by car.


----------



## IceBlue (8 Mar 2017)

How about bus services and retail in Kemptville? Is there anything there or is that looking too far out?


----------



## Pusser (8 Mar 2017)

Kemptville is not part of Ottawa and a little too far out for my taste.  There are folks who commute from there, but it's at least 45 minute on the 416 before you hit the Ottawa city limits (which are big).  OC Transpo does not go to Kemptville, so you would likely be driving to a Park'n'Ride on the outskirts and then busing it to get downtown.  Carling is reported to have good parking though.

Stittsville appears to be taking over as the community of choice for military folks in Ottawa.  Barrhaven has a lot as well.  The PMQs are located on the old Uplands site (near the airport).

Ottawa South (Hunt Club/Riverside area) has excellent bus service to downtown and we're presuming eventually to Carling.


----------



## IceBlue (8 Mar 2017)

I have heard that getting into the PMQs is near impossible. The biggest issue my wife and I are having in deciding where to live is that I will be starting my posting in NDHQ downtown then moving out to the campus sometime between 2018 and the year 3000


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2017)

Kemptville is exploding in size.  It has good access to the Carling complex.  It is a very short drive into Ottawa.  Worth your time to have a look see.


----------



## Remius (8 Mar 2017)

Riverside south is a pretty good spot and you are literally the same distance to every thing.  East, west, North, South.  With the Vimy Bridge that opened a few years ago you have access to everything in Barhaven and can make an easy commute to Carling.  Close to the airport etc etc.  Clsoe to Manotick.  Heck Manotick is awesome.


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Mar 2017)

Big Spoon said:
			
		

> How about bus services and retail in Kemptville? Is there anything there or is that looking too far out?



I retired 22 years ago, but was and am still living in Kemptville. It is, as Pusser noted, 45 minutes out via 416, but is relatively convenient. Check the veteran's licence plates, for example. 

For day to day retail, it has four supermarkets, Canadian Tire, Rona, Walmart, Shoppers Drug Mart, Marks, Staples, The Source, LCBO and Beer Store, etc. Schools are pretty good and the Catholic High School is rated as one of the best in Ontario. The hospital is small but very good. People come from Ottawa, especially the west end, to use the ER, as it is generally quicker including the drive than the ones in the city. Gas prices usually are lower than in the city.


----------



## IceBlue (8 Mar 2017)

This is all great information, gives me a lot to think about. There is an old saying about assuming but I will tempt fate and do just that, I assume that you need to be catholic to go to the catholic high school.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2017)

All those areas mentioned do have their pros and cons.  No one mentioned PRICE.  You may be able to find a place in Kemptville, for example, that will be $40K less than the same home in Riverside South or Barrhaven and Stittsville.  Kanata always seemed to have higher costs for homes.

Light Rail is supposed to go from Trim Road out to Moodie in a couple of years, so Orleans (PMQ East) may still be an option.


----------



## IceBlue (8 Mar 2017)

I had looked at the Orleans area as well, it was enticing.


----------



## lohocard (8 Mar 2017)

Inverted said:
			
		

> There are all encompassing threads for postings to Winnipeg, Cold Lake, Petawawa, but I'm surprised there is nothing for Ottawa...so here we go (Mods, if my search skills have failed and there is an Ottawa thread please move this and feel free to kick me out).
> 
> I've finally been sucked in by the Ottawa vortex and will be moving the family there this summer. Working downtown initially but expect to relocate to the Carling Campus as part of the Phase II move (whenever that happens); so we're looking primarily in Kanata, with Barrhaven and Riverside South as other options. Looking in all three areas is a bit daunting so we want to rank some of the schools in order to narrow down our search.
> 
> ...


 Born and raised in Ottawa here. What trade are you that got you posted to Ottawa by any chance?

I live in Nepean, which is pretty much a 20ish minute drive to any sub part of town (Kanata, Barrhaven, Riverside South). MANY kids I knew grew up in Riverside south as it's a very nice area for pretty much everything. They got a new high school there about 5 ish years ago and it's doing well. Other than that, I don't really recommend Kanata. Hard getting in and out there on the highways during rush hour. My sister moved to Barrhaven this year and loves it. Everything is also close by, but I hear it's a bit pricey. 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttCap (8 Mar 2017)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Kemptville is not part of Ottawa and a little too far out for my taste.  There are folks who commute from there, but it's at least 45 minute on the 416 before you hit the Ottawa city limits (which are big).  OC Transpo does not go to Kemptville, so you would likely be driving to a Park'n'Ride on the outskirts and then busing it to get downtown.  Carling is reported to have good parking though.
> 
> Stittsville appears to be taking over as the community of choice for military folks in Ottawa.  Barrhaven has a lot as well.  The PMQs are located on the old Uplands site (near the airport).
> 
> Ottawa South (Hunt Club/Riverside area) has excellent bus service to downtown and we're presuming eventually to Carling.



Kemptville isn't that far. About 45 mins from Ottawa on a good day. You're only 10 mins to the most southern city boundary of Ottawa, but still quite rural. 45-50 mins from Ottawa itself. It'd be about 30 mins to Carling campus.

Kemptville is right beside the highway so it isn't a bad trip into Ottawa or south to brockville. Kemptville has most stores you'd need, Walmart, groceries, LCBO, beer, the source, staples, etc. Living in greely, it's where I went for nearly everything to avoid the traffic in Ottawa. 

Housing prices are cheaper than Ottawa although they are creeping up. Property taxes are still much cheaper than Ottawa though. 

As for Ottawa suburbs, Kanata is probably the most expensive, barrhaven being #2. Orleans is cheaper for similar homes just because they have limited roadways. Commutes from Orleans to downtown are shorter but it is heavily congested. The total distance is only about 15-20km but it can take 45-60 mins because the east end of Ottawa was forgotten about for many years for road infrastructure. A lot of people commute by transit from Orleans because driving is awful. That being said, Orleans is better served by transit because of this, vs. Kanata. 

Parking downtown will run $200+ a month as well. The closer to the downtown core will be creeping on $300. So keep that in mind as well. I'd imagine parking costs won't be an issue are Carling campus though.


----------



## OttCap (8 Mar 2017)

Big Spoon said:
			
		

> How about bus services and retail in Kemptville? Is there anything there or is that looking too far out?



Kemptville has just about all the retail you'd need. As far as bus services, there is absolutely none. Ottawa transit (OC Transpo) does have park & rides in most suburbs, that you could drive to and ride from there though. A friend of mine drives from kemptville for 30 mins to Moodie Dr. And catches a bus downtown from there to save on parking costs.


----------



## sailorprivateer (9 Mar 2017)

What about the mid-20s people, where do they usually live? As much as I would like to live near my prospective workplace in the airport area, but the downtown is kind of appealing to me -- the coffee shops, lively, creative vibes, and etc. Which areas in Ottawa where young professionals, post-uni/college peeps live where you can score some fine Conservative staffer? You know like the Ottawa's version of Toronto's Liberty Village, Trinity-Bellwoods, and etc, you know where I'm going at  [


----------



## dapaterson (9 Mar 2017)

Golden Triangle,  the Glebe, Beechwood are all that sort of place.  There's also Westboro and Hintonburg.

Are you looking to buy or rent?


----------



## sailorprivateer (9 Mar 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Golden Triangle,  the Glebe, Beechwood are all that sort of place.  There's also Westboro and Hintonburg.
> 
> Are you looking to buy or rent?


Thanks for your reply! I will most likely rent, 1 bedroom apartment or a loft. Either way, not picking which at this point in time. It's more of a plan for me just in case I get posted there in distant future.


----------



## Pusser (20 Mar 2017)

Big Spoon said:
			
		

> I have heard that getting into the PMQs is near impossible. The biggest issue my wife and I are having in deciding where to live is that I will be starting my posting in NDHQ downtown then moving out to the campus sometime between 2018 and the year 3000



Everytime I drive through the PMQ patch, there seem to be a lot of empty ones.  

Orleans may be enticing but that may be foreshadowing of a coming crash.  With DND moving west, Orleans is becoming less desirable.  In fact a lot of folks (mostly civilian DND employees) were really upset with Carling choice because of the commute they foresaw.  The outcry was enough that their MP actually engaged the government on the issue.  Right now though, Orleans is better served by OC Transpo than Kanata, Barrhaven and other western suburbs.  However, I suspect that will change as more folks move to the west end.  Most military folks moving into Ottawa seem to be looking more to Barrhaven and Stittsville.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Mar 2017)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Everytime I drive through the PMQ patch, there seem to be a lot of empty ones.
> 
> Orleans may be enticing but that may be foreshadowing of a coming crash.  With DND moving west, Orleans is becoming less desirable.  In fact a lot of folks (mostly civilian DND employees) were really upset with Carling choice because of the commute they foresaw.  The outcry was enough that their MP actually engaged the government on the issue.  Right now though, Orleans is better served by OC Transpo than Kanata, Barrhaven and other western suburbs.  However, I suspect that will change as more folks move to the west end.  Most military folks moving into Ottawa seem to be looking more to Barrhaven and Stittsville.



By 2021, Light Rail will be running EAST WEST from the Eastern most part of Orleans (Trim Road) to Moodie Drive (Carling Campus is on Moodie Drive).  I am sure the Orleans "Crash" you speak of will be very short lived.


----------



## QM (22 Mar 2017)

The trick about buying or renting in Ottawa is to plan for subsequent postings there. If you buy a place that is convenient to your first job, you could be screwed if you get a second (or third) posting within Ottawa and your new building is not as convenient to your home as on the first posting. 

I can't imagine why anyone posted to Ottawa nowadays would choose to isolate themselves in Orleans. Train or not, it will be a horrible commute to Kanata, or to Gatineau if you wind up there in subsequent postings. Orleans to downtown is a half hour, often longer on the way home, and Orleans is pure suburbia, which you may or may not like. Kemtpville too, is way too far for most peoples' tolerances, unless you are obsessed with small towns and like hyper early mornings. You get a 45 minute drive to the edge of the city then could have another half hour on some days to get downtown. 

I would recommend you suck up a smaller home. It's not realistic to expect to have the same size of home in a large city like Ottawa as you could get in the smaller communities around most CFB. If you can accept a smaller footprint in favour of a better location your options open up. Your circumstances will drive that, of course. If you have 4 kids, you need space lol.

Nepean is quite central and has a mix of large, new homes and older homes too. Barrhaven is new, affordable and quite central, offering all (or more) of the suburban amenities of Orleans, but from a much better (more central) location for DND staffers. Gloucester is as far east as I would recommend. Lots of folk do the Quebec side too, Aylmer is small and charming, and Chelsea is not too far a drive although bridge traffic from Chelsea is brutal in the morning. If Quebec is your thing, I'd avoid Gatineau proper, the Eastern part of the city, as the congestion and choke points are not workable. Kanata and Stittsville are great for Carling access, but far for downtown or Startop or Gatineau, although lots of people still live out there and suck up the commute, which can be 45 minutes to an hour each way to most places other than Carling or Tunney's. 

Unless you are a fan of early mornings and long commutes to work in the dark, both ways, all the time, day after day, month after month, year after year, buy as central as you can afford, would be my advice. The commute in Ottawa is unlike anywhere else we get posted, and it can really change your QOL, depending on your circumstances and lifestyle.

Good luck / bonne chance!


----------



## FSTO (22 Mar 2017)

I have been looking at living downtown Ottawa, my intended job is on Cumberland street. Now the curve ball, last week I was told the posting may be delayed a year due to potential budget cuts which now makes the promotion delayed as well, arrrrrggggghhhhh!!!!!

But now I have guaranteed that my posting will happen this summer, I just purchased season tickets for the Roughriders! LOL!


----------



## Ostrozac (22 Mar 2017)

FSTO said:
			
		

> last week I was told the posting may be delayed a year due to potential budget cuts which now makes the promotion delayed as well,



If a member merits for promotion but there is no money for a move, is the member still promoted on 1 December and then overranked in their current position until there's money for a move? Or has that changed?


----------



## FSTO (22 Mar 2017)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> If a member merits for promotion but there is no money for a move, is the member still promoted on 1 December and then overranked in their current position until there's money for a move? Or has that changed?



That rule remains the same. Still does not take sting out of waiting another 6 months for the promotion. We shall see this afternoon.


----------



## Ostrozac (22 Mar 2017)

FSTO said:
			
		

> That rule remains the same. Still does not take sting out of waiting another 6 months for the promotion. We shall see this afternoon.



Understood. Not only is there the privilege of being promoted to and serving at the new rank, but in addition to that, six months pay is six months pay. 

Best of luck this afternoon.


----------



## dapaterson (22 Mar 2017)

Find someone in the current workplace to find out how long they will be on Cumberland; there's lots of folks moving to new facilities as the Carling move unfolds.  It would not be good to pick a place based on working at Cumberland, then have your work move somewhere else a month or so after arriving.


----------



## FSTO (22 Mar 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Find someone in the current workplace to find out how long they will be on Cumberland; there's lots of folks moving to new facilities as the Carling move unfolds.  It would not be good to pick a place based on working at Cumberland, then have your work move somewhere else a month or so after arriving.



I was told that if this office is moved it will be to the Louis St Laurent II building across the river in Gatineau. 
But I take your point.


----------



## FSTO (22 Mar 2017)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> Understood. Not only is there the privilege of being promoted to and serving at the new rank, but in addition to that, six months pay is six months pay.
> 
> Best of luck this afternoon.



Thanks!


----------



## FSTO (28 Mar 2017)

So my cunning plan worked. I went and bought Roughrider season tickets the other day and as certain as the sun rising in the east a posting message arrived in the inbox! Early christmas and birthday presents for the kids!

Now for the move to Ottawa. I'm really torn between buying and renting and I was wondering if there was any folks getting posted out of Ottawa who want to rent out their place. I'd like to live in the west since I'll be working at the building on Constellation Drive. 

Anyone who maybe interested in a 55 year-old single white male taking care of their house can PM me at any time.
Cheers!


----------



## dapaterson (28 Mar 2017)

Constellation drive is surrounded by Algonquin College students, and residences for them.  Most rentals in the area are geared towards students.  Fortunately, there's express bus service right to Baseline station,so you're not limited to the immediate area; you may want to look at the area around the Westboro and Dominion transit stops - where groceries, alcohol, restaurants and shops are all within walking distance.

On the plus side, the College Square Loblaws (just across the street from the Constellation offices) carries beer and wine, and sells them until 2300, Monday to Saturday (Sundays alcohol sales stop at 1800).


----------



## FSTO (28 Mar 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Constellation drive is surrounded by Algonquin College students, and residences for them.  Most rentals in the area are geared towards students.  Fortunately, there's express bus service right to Baseline station,so you're not limited to the immediate area; you may want to look at the area around the Westboro and Dominion transit stops - where groceries, alcohol, restaurants and shops are all within walking distance.
> 
> On the plus side, the College Square Loblaws (just across the street from the Constellation offices) carries beer and wine, and sells them until 2300, Monday to Saturday (Sundays alcohol sales stop at 1800).



Thanks! 
Should I be worried if I see a lot of uniforms at the Loblaws during working hours? LOL!


----------



## dapaterson (28 Mar 2017)

As I recall, it's mostly IM folks out there.  So suddenly the state of DND's IM/IT makes sense...


----------



## George Wallace (29 Mar 2017)

FSTO said:
			
		

> So my cunning plan worked. I went and bought Roughrider season tickets the other day and as certain as the sun rising in the east a posting message arrived in the inbox! Early christmas and birthday presents for the kids!
> 
> Now for the move to Ottawa. I'm really torn between buying and renting and I was wondering if there was any folks getting posted out of Ottawa who want to rent out their place. I'd like to live in the west since I'll be working at the building on Constellation Drive.
> 
> ...



Worked out there yesterday, and again today, and the word I heard from some was that they are all moving out to Carling within the year.

Mostly civilians there (2 Constellation Drive); very few "uniforms".


----------



## FSTO (29 Mar 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Worked out there yesterday, and again today, and the word I heard from some was that they are all moving out to Carling within the year.
> 
> Mostly civilians there (2 Constellation Drive); very few "uniforms".



The officer I'm replacing said 2019. 

Another question, how far west is the LRT operating?


----------



## dapaterson (29 Mar 2017)

LRT opens in 2018, and goes from Tunney's pasture (west) to Blair (east).  By 2023 it will extend to Moodie (west) and... well, somewhere in the remote, distant wilds of Orleans (east).

Move dates to Carling Campus are carved in warm butter.  They are more likely to shift right than left.

And read up on Workplace 2.0 before moving to Carling.  There's an adjustment required... that I'm still undergoing...


----------



## Occam (29 Mar 2017)

There's a fairly informative DWAN website on the Carling Campus at http://intranet.mil.ca/en/change/carling-campus.page.

I especially like the "Resources" tab, which says "Explore the tools and resources below to learn more about the move, and to see how to make the transition to Carling Campus as smooth as possible"....and then proceeds to direct CAF members to the webpage for Mental health resources for CAF members and families.  Read into that what you will.   ;D


----------

